# Song Title Story



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

What Now My Love


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2019)

Walk this way


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*I Don't Want to Go to Chelsea *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*One night in Bangkok ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 1, 2019)

Midnight in Moscow?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*Let's go to San Francisco *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Hello San Francisco *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2019)

*Meet Me in St. Louis*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

*Here i go again*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Back in the USSR *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2019)

*Right here waiting*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2019)

*When Will I See You Again *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2019)

*See you in September !*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*It Might as Well Rain Until September    *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2019)

*We'll meet again*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

*On the Sunny Side of the Street *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2019)

*We'll sing in the sunshine*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2019)

(I like it when) you smile


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2019)

*Can't smile without you*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2019)

So special


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

It must be love


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2019)

*Love is a many splendored thing*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Papa-Oom-Mow-Mow


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2019)

How sweet it is


----------



## Kadee (Jul 10, 2019)

Love to be loved by you


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

That's The Way God Planned It


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

*Love is a many splender thing*


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dancing with a stranger


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Who Can It Be Now


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

*God only knows*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

The Purple People Eater?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)

She Wore Blue Velvet


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Why?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

Blue ain't your color


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Show me the way


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2019)

*Maybe baby*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

There must be a way


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2019)

I did it my way


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)

It's impossible


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2019)

Babe, i'm gonna leave you


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Don't leave me this way


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2019)

I want you to show me the way


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Take the high road


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

^^^


I will survive


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2019)

I Believe


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2019)

Someday my Prince will come


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

Perhaps, perhaps, perhaps


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

Maybe Baby


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

You Never Can Tell


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2019)

True love is worth the wait


----------



## Kadee (Jul 27, 2019)

How long I’ve been waiting


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2019)

you can't hurry love  ❤


----------



## Kadee (Jul 27, 2019)

I wish I could


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2019)

Patience


----------



## Kadee (Jul 27, 2019)

All,I’ve got to do


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Remember the Alamo


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2019)

Across the alley, from the Alamo


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Twenty-Five Miles


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2019)

East side, West side


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2019)

North to Alaska


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2019)

Where is the love


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Down on the Farm


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

My Old Kentucky Home


----------



## Kadee (Jul 31, 2019)

The loneliest place on the map


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2019)

Home  on the Range


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

A four legged friend


----------



## tinytn (Aug 1, 2019)

Mary had a little Lamb


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Here It Comes Again


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

I hear you knocking


----------



## Kadee (Aug 6, 2019)

Can’t stay away


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

Wait for the Light to Shine


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)

Shine on Harvest Moon


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

What if it Takes all Night


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2019)

Come on baby light my fire


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2019)

If I only had time


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

Your still the one


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2019)

This One or That One


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 13, 2019)

One is the Loneliest Number


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2019)

One Plus One Is One


----------



## tinytn (Sep 14, 2019)

One Sweet Day


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2019)

What's going on


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2019)

Were having a Party !


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2019)

Up on the roof?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2019)

Its my Party!


----------



## Millyd (Sep 17, 2019)

I don’t want to spoil the party ...Beatles


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2019)

Just Dance !


----------



## Wren (Sep 18, 2019)

Shake that booty !


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Message to Michael


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

What is it


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2019)

Goodbye my lover


----------



## Wren (Sep 18, 2019)

Don’t look back in anger


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2019)

hello Wren ! 

*Shake it off*


----------



## Wren (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi tinytn 

You’ll never walk alone


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 23, 2020)

Can some kind member tell me how this game works please?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

_Song titles that could follow on from the previous title,.. a song title story..._

That's the way I like it


----------



## Wren (Jun 25, 2020)

Oops upside your head


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

*Do you really want to hurt me?   *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 8, 2021)

She’s a Lady


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

Lady, Be Good


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 19, 2021)

The Lady Is A Tramp


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 16, 2022)

He's a Rebel


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

The South’s Gonna Do It Again


----------



## RFW (Feb 18, 2022)

This is something I just saw the other day, yes it really is a song name.
_I'm Like a Lawyer with the Way I'm Always Trying to Get You Off (Me & You)_


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

RFW said:


> This is something I just saw the other day, yes it really is a song name.
> _I'm Like a Lawyer with the Way I'm Always Trying to Get You Off (Me & You)_


By golly, gee whiz, it sure enough is!


----------



## RFW (Feb 18, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> By golly, gee whiz, it sure enough is!


Made you look.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

RFW said:


> Made you look.


Yep, ya got me. Now *here's your reward*!


----------



## RFW (Feb 18, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Yep, ya got me. Now *here's your reward*!


And why did I fall for that...


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

RFW said:


> And why did I fall for that...


----------

